

Apt-Get for Windows – OneGet and Chocolatey on Windows 10 - runesoerensen
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/AptGetForWindowsOneGetAndChocolateyOnWindows10.aspx

======
norea-armozel
I love the fact oneget has a chocolatey provider for it. But I'm still
sticking with basic chocolatey powershell for the moment (I do use the GUI for
it from time to time). It just seems odd it's taken this long for anyone to
build such a repository for Windows. Maybe with the Windows Store and
Chocolatey we'll see more QA on the apps curated in each respectively (fingers
crossed).

